# uneducated or lying



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

haha wow I dont think I have heard this one yet....
this is off a craiglists pet ad, Im not posting the actual ad, because I dont want to start drama, just get a good laugh outa this...


""Amazing looking pitbull pup...hes half bluenose half rednose...he just turned 4 months on march 8th...rare color and very beautiful eyes...his dad was 130lbs and his mom was 90lbs so hes gonna be a big dog...hes real lovable with both kids and animals! EXCELLENT TEMPERAMENT! he has all his shots taken and we have his health record to show...hes house trained and leash trained! He has a real big box head and real big paws...rehoming fee: $400 OBO...SERIOUS buyers email us! Thanks""


mmm havent heard of that half bluenose half rednose bloodline, must be GREAT!!! lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uneducated. I hear that a lot around here.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have heard it all before .. I have even heard of people breeding lilac pitbulls .. Never seen a purple pitbull but I have seen breeders advertise them as rare and what not .. Just another BYB uneducated attempt to sound fancy ...


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

lol I also found one that said the puppy comes with "authenticity papes" to "prove that its a real pitbull"


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have seen a pit bull with a purple nose... i jsut called it a rednose though.... I didnt know what his parents looked like he was fawn though with this real purply nose.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

uneducated. We have alot of those around here too.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I have seen a pit bull with a purple nose... i jsut called it a rednose though.... I didnt know what his parents looked like he was fawn though with this real purply nose.


LOL that would be a blue nose LOL not a purple nose there is no such thing it may look purple but it's blue .. Breeder's like to make things up to make it sound rare..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

well it may be blue.... but it was purple LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO @ DAN!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

when Peanut gets dirty his red nose turns purple


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hhaha kenyas nose just turns caca brown when she is dirty... yeah i ahve heard that ALOT around here... basically its becuase the dogs has a red(or pink) nose with spots on it... like this....










so they think its a "red AND blue nose pit!" **shakes heads*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hhaha kenyas nose just turns caca brown when she is dirty... yeah i ahve heard that ALOT around here... basically its becuase the dogs has a red(or pink) nose with spots on it... like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you'd have call that 3/4 red nose and 1/4 blue nose LMAO


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my brothers dogs nose looks like that. it was almost all pink in the beginning now its pink and black splotches. she is black with white and chubby so i call her a cow..its okay around here to call her that


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahahh marty ur a dweeb... but yeah, i had asked some kids at a highschool out in SJ a few months back cuz i heard them talking about their "100% RE dog with a red and a blue nose... so rare so rare" ahahah and they showed me some pics...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If he looked like this he would be 1/2 and 1/2 LOL


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah I've seen someone's web page that said they had rare champagne pit bulls with lillac noses. they were fawn bluies with gray noses. Gotta laugh at how some people will do anything for a sale.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Browsing ads can be entertaining...sometimes angering...and today I saw something quite disgusting.

It was an ad looking for a stud. Pictured was a poor bitch ridden with structural deformity. Bones in the legs were twisted and abnormal, and it had some sort of mange-looking deteriorating skin ulcers all over the legs and paws.

and worse yet...of course, "no papers, not a problem"...

Disgusting.


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

I live in pittsburgh pa and I hear that so much I can see somebody walking their dog and ask what the bloodline is and 80 percent of the time the answer will be a nose color.some off the dogs look really good to.I just dont understand if your gona own one of these pups atleast know something other then its a pitbull and the nose color


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

billsblues said:


> I live in pittsburgh pa and I hear that so much I can see somebody walking their dog and ask what the bloodline is and 80 percent of the time the answer will be a nose color.some off the dogs look really good to.*I just dont understand if your gona own one of these pups atleast know something other then its a pitbull and the nose color*


:rofl: hat made me laugh. u are so right


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! People say that when mom had red nose and dad had blue nose or vise virsa. Then they call it half this half that rather than whatever color that pups nose actually is. Thats so funny because me and my husband where looking at this beautiful "purebred" blue nose but the puppy had a red nose lmao! But because both parents where blue nose they where calling it a pure blue nosed pup:hammer:


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

lol SUPER rare breed..... a red nose miracle birth from two blue nose!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

college_dude said:


> haha wow I dont think I have heard this one yet....
> this is off a craiglists pet ad, Im not posting the actual ad, because I dont want to start drama, just get a good laugh outa this...
> 
> ""Amazing looking pitbull pup...hes half bluenose half rednose...he just turned 4 months on march 8th...rare color and very beautiful eyes...his dad was 130lbs and his mom was 90lbs so hes gonna be a big dog...hes real lovable with both kids and animals! EXCELLENT TEMPERAMENT! he has all his shots taken and we have his health record to show...hes house trained and leash trained! He has a real big box head and real big paws...rehoming fee: $400 OBO...SERIOUS buyers email us! Thanks""
> ...


just another moron who thinks they know it all. there are adds worse then that trust me! i posted a thread a while ago about this flyer i found this guy supposedly travels state to state selling rare tyedye colored pits (merle) i also included the pho
ne convo i had with this idiot if you want to search around for it. its called "this one puts the icing on the cake!"

at least this perso isnt trying to sell their dog for thousands like most idiots who think color is a sign of rarity and the bigger the better do.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

college_dude said:


> lol SUPER rare breed..... a red nose miracle birth from two blue nose!


ok call me silly but i saw grizzs litter and i saw the mating(gettin stuck and all) and i saw the parents They are in My Albums... I would consider the mom and blue nose and the dad a dark blue LOL its not quite black but in the litter was two red noses two black noses and two blue noses one of the red noses is in my avatar... so it is possible heh?


----------

